# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Huid: tijm helpt bij acne en jeugdpuistjes

## FRANCOIS580

Huid: tijm helpt bij acne en jeugdpuistjes 

*Acne en jeugdpuistjes brengen vele jongeren, maar ook menig volwassene tot wanhoop. Met deze veel voorkomende huidaandoening krijgt vrijwel iedereen in meer of minderen mate te kampen. Ontsierende jeugdpuistjes ontstaan meestal vanaf twaalf jaar en verdwijnen spontaan rond je twintigste. Niet bij iedereen. Velen blijven hun leven lang met dit huidprobleem kampen. Wat zijn de oorzaken van acne, hoe voorkom je de gevolgen ervan, en wat is de meest doeltreffende behandeling?*  

Onderzoekers van de Leeds Metropolian University testen het effect van tijm, goudsbloem en mirre op de bacterie die verantwoordleijk is voor het ontstaan van acne en jeugdpuistjes. Met positief resultaat. Ze slaagden erin deze bacterie bij blootstelling na amper vijf minuten uit te schakelen. Tijm bleek daarbij het meest doeltreffend.Zowel tijm als goudsbloem en mirre worden reeds veel gebruikt bij de behandeling van acne en jeugdpuistjes, maar tot hiertoe werd hun doeltreffendheid nooit wetenschappelijk bewezen.

*Jeugdpuistjes meestal in aangezicht*

Jeugdpuistjes, acne vulgaris in medische kringen, komt hoofdzakelijk voor op die plaatsen waar zich de meeste talgkliertjes bevinden. Dat is in de eerste plaats in het gezicht, op de schouders en de rug. Jeugdpuistjes hebben een voorkeur voor het gezicht, en komen vanaf de puberteit voor. In principe zijn jeugdpuistjes onschuldig, en verdwijnen spontaan rond je twintigste levensjaar. De huidaandoening wordt veroorzaakt door verstopping van de uitgang van de talgkliertjes, met een ontsteking tot gevolg. Andere oorzaken zijn een versnelde afbraak en afstoting van dode huidcellen en een wildgroei van bacterieën. Jeugdpuistjes worden gekenmerkt door comedonen of mee- eters, rode huiduitstulpingen en blaasjes of holtes gevuld met onstekingsvocht.

*Factoren die acne verergeren*

Het ontstaan, de ontwikkeling en de ernst van deze aandoening wordt door verschillende factoren ongunstig beïnvloed:

Erfelijk: wetenschappelijke onderzoeken tonen aan dat acne in sommige gevallen wordt bepaald door erfelijke aanleg. Je loopt een verhoogd risico wanneer één of beide ouders veel last hadden van acne. Blanken zijn er ook gevoeliger aan dan kleurlingen. 
Leeftijd: pubers vanaf zo'n twaalf jaar zijn het gevoeligst voor jeugdpuistjes en acne. Dan neemt, onder invloed van hun hormonen, de productie van talg en dode huidcellen toe.
Luchtig: acne ontstaat gemakkelijker .../...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## Maria546

Pillen tegen Acne - http://derminax.nl Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------

